# Jogging after leg day?



## Dusters (Jun 20, 2010)

Talking about jogging 3-4 miles moderate hills the next day or two after working legs.  Does this help recovery, hurt recovery, or doesn't matter?


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

You'll be fine.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2010)

I am battling this myself. I am having trouble running after leg day. My issue seems to be more that my legs can't keep up during my runs rather than my leg power being weak on leg day. I am not running the day of leg day or the day after. I will see how this works out.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a hard time doing any cardio the day after doing legs.  They don't want to respond and keeping up any pace is difficult at best.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 20, 2010)

It don't think this will help nor hault recovery.  It may however affect the efficiency of your jogging I would imagine.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

3-4 miles you'll be fine. A longer run you may find your running efficiency will be compromised, but other than that you'll be fine.


----------



## gi4arata (Jun 20, 2010)

i can barely walk!!! don't know about running


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

This is another bullshit myth made possible by bro-school bbing. Just do it. Fucking hate bro-school mythology...it's so stupid.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

gi4arata said:


> i can barely walk!!! don't know about running



This will actually alleviate some of the pain you're feeling. Run Forrest run!!!


----------



## Flathead (Jun 21, 2010)

You'll be fine, as mentioned above.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2010)

Low intensity exercise on the same muscle groups is one of the best ways to get rid of DOMS.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Low intensity exercise on the same muscle groups is one of the best ways to get rid of DOMS.



wurrrrrdd?????


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> wurrrrrdd?????



Up


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

_"In addition to warm-up, repeated bouts of the exercise performed to cause soreness within 1- 6 weeks after the initial bout, have been reported in the literature to consistently reduce the muscle damage responsible for DOMS.  In other words,   *trying the old adage " the hair of the dog that bit you" - and completing low intensity exercise to assist the blood flow to the painful muscles will help resolve the problem." *_

Here's the full article: DOMS


----------



## MyK (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> _"In addition to warm-up, repeated bouts of the exercise performed to cause soreness within 1- 6 weeks after the initial bout, have been reported in the literature to consistently reduce the muscle damage responsible for DOMS. In other words, *trying the old adage " the hair of the dog that bit you" - and completing low intensity exercise to assist the blood flow to the painful muscles will help resolve the problem." *_
> 
> Here's the full article: DOMS


 
yup. nothing like a quick swim to get rid of the worst case of DOMS in any part of the body...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> yup. nothing like a quick swim to get rid of the worst case of DOMS in any part of the body...



Swimming is pretty damn good actually. I dont have access to a pool, but if I did, I'd be in all day. I do live 10 minutes from the ocean, but it isnt the same thing. Kind of dont like tarballs or hypodermic needles in my swim.


----------



## MyK (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Swimming is pretty damn good actually. I dont have access to a pool, but if I did, I'd be in all day. I do live 10 minutes from the ocean, but it isnt the same thing. Kind of dont like tarballs or hypodermic needles in my swim.


 

love it for stretching out the back. in a couple of months I am going to switch gyms to one with a pool, that and the fact that it is known to have the hottest women in the city work out there are the main reason I am switching.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, maybe my situation is different, because I am a lardass. I just started running about 3 weeks ago, and I am still 250lbs of fatass. That is a pretty tough load for out of shape legs. If I run the day after squatting, my legs give out way before my cardiovascular system does. 

I suspect this will change after a few more weeks of running.


----------



## MyK (Jun 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Ok, maybe my situation is different, because I am a lardass. I just started running about 3 weeks ago, and I am still 250lbs of fatass. That is a pretty tough load for out of shape legs. If I run the day after squatting, my legs give out way before my cardiovascular system does.
> 
> I suspect this will change after a few more weeks of running.


 

I dont run after legs either, wasn't trying to say that I did.

I have been trying to get up early and run for 30 mins in the am for weeks now, hasn't happened yet!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Ok, maybe my situation is different, because I am a lardass. I just started running about 3 weeks ago, and I am still 250lbs of fatass. That is a pretty tough load for out of shape legs. If I run the day after squatting, my legs give out way before my cardiovascular system does.
> 
> I suspect this will change after a few more weeks of running.



I think your cardio system has a lot to do with this-the legs are after all, the heart of your lower body. Try brisk walking instead of running. If you are inside on a tread, increase your incline.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I think your cardio system has a lot to do with this.



This is possible. Like I said in my OLJ, for the past two years I have smoked two packs a day coupled with drinking at the pub 3 or 4 days a week, and the most terrible diet you have ever seen. I was getting bad chest pains, and lightheartedness anytime how got out of my chair too quickly. 

After three weeks of running to the point of damn near death, I can run 10 times farther than when I first started. My chest pains have gone away, and my health feels quantum leaps better. 

But, my legs should can't keep up after squatting. Give it an extra day of rest, and I can run fine. I don't really want to change my running intensity. Essentially, I just can't run the day of or the day after training legs.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 21, 2010)

The day after Maximum Effort lifts on Squats/Deads, it's quite the challenge for me to put in a long run. What that being said, what little cardio I do, is planned accordingly.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> _"In addition to warm-up, repeated bouts of the exercise performed to cause soreness within 1- 6 weeks after the initial bout, have been reported in the literature to consistently reduce the muscle damage responsible for DOMS. In other words, *trying the old adage " the hair of the dog that bit you" - and completing low intensity exercise to assist the blood flow to the painful muscles will help resolve the problem." *_
> 
> Here's the full article: DOMS


 
Yeah, someone told me it might actually help.  I had always kind of babied my legs afterward because it hurt like hell just to walk.  I've found that a light pace jog is easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## MyK (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I think your cardio system has a lot to do with this-the legs are after all, the heart of your lower body. Try brisk walking instead of running. If you are inside on a tread, increase your incline.


 

I would think that the heart is the "heart" of the lower body??

no??


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I would think that the heart is the "heart" of the lower body??
> 
> no??



good grief you're going to piss me off over semantics?? What the fuck?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

Dusters said:


> Yeah, someone told me it might actually help.  I had always kind of babied my legs afterward because it hurt like hell just to walk.  I've found that a light pace jog is easier than I thought it would be.



thats very old school thinking. It helps and it has been clinically proven to do so.


----------



## MyK (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> good grief you're going to piss me off over semantics?? What the fuck?


 


no harm intended, I just didnt understand your meaning!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> no harm intended, I just didnt understand your meaning!



I'm on day 2 of 12 days of no carbs. Everyone sucks!


----------



## Built (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I think your cardio system has a lot to do with this-the legs are after all, the heart of your lower body. Try brisk walking instead of running. If you are inside on a tread, increase your incline.





MyK 3.0 said:


> I would think that the heart is the "heart" of the lower body??
> 
> no??


Actually, my friend Dr. Blake Wright (whom I cite in my article "Daredevils are Shredded" considers the legs to be the "peripheral heart".



juggernaut said:


> I'm on day 2 of 12 days of no carbs. Everyone sucks!


We really do! I will be eating rice pudding when I go home... lalalalalala ♪♪  ♪


----------



## MyK (Jun 21, 2010)

Built said:


> Actually, my friend Dr. Blake Wright (whom I cite in my article "Daredevils are Shredded" considers the legs to be the "peripheral heart".


 
I'm your friend!!?!?!?




I'll read your article later....

werd!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Low intensity exercise on the same muscle groups is one of the best ways to get rid of DOMS.



Oh, I fucking see how it is now...

That aside, so long as you keep it logical and listen to your body, push the shit out of it.  Quite a few people talk about overtraining, but few people are at any real risk of that.  Most don't push themselves hard enough.

And like Gaz said, getting the blood pumping through the muscles you just worked is a good thing.  Among other things, it increases the healing process.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

Built said:


> We really do! I will be eating rice pudding when I go home... lalalalalala ♪♪  ♪


go ahead fatass eat your rrrrrice ppppudding.....I'll be jacked in 59 days or less. 









bitch


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Oh, I fucking see how it is now...



I'm just looking for scientifically proven ways to get you out of the picture.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> *I'm your friend!!?!?!?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that was what she was saying...

She wrote:

Actually, my friend Dr. Blake Wright 

not

Actually, my friend, Dr. Blake Wright 

This would imply Dr. Blake Wright is her friend... not you.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> I don't think that was what she was saying...
> 
> She wrote:
> 
> ...



You have to love those dangling participles.


----------



## MyK (Jun 22, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> I don't think that was what she was saying...
> 
> She wrote:
> 
> ...


 
yes, built and I are more than just friends!!! :wink:


----------



## Dusters (Jun 23, 2010)

Built said:


> You'll be fine.


 
She thinks I'm fine.  

Or...that I will be at some point in the future.


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2010)

lol


----------

